# James Bond 007 Skyfall: Beifall oder Reinfall? Unsere Filmkritik zum neuen Bond mit Daniel Craig



## Petra_Froehlich (1. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond 007 Skyfall: Beifall oder Reinfall? Unsere Filmkritik zum neuen Bond mit Daniel Craig* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: James Bond 007 Skyfall: Beifall oder Reinfall? Unsere Filmkritik zum neuen Bond mit Daniel Craig


----------



## Falconer75 (1. November 2012)

Gut geschrieben. Den Film habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber etliche Rezensionen gelesen. Die meisten sind positiver ausgefallen, als das hier der Fall ist. Auch im Schwesterheft SFT wurde der Streifen ja derbe bejubelt.

Bis 2006 Craig die Rolle übernommen hat, konnte ich nur mit Sean Connery als Bond was anfangen. Wie fast alle, fand ich "Casino" hervorragend, "Quantum" hingegen enttäuschend. Für mich deutet alles darauf hin, dass "Skyfall" jetzt wieder vieles richtig macht. Mir gefällt an den neuen Filmen insbesondere die etwas tiefer gehende Charkterzeichnung Bonds. Da geht kein aalglatter Schönling den Bösewichten an den Kragen, sondern Craig setzt sich hauptsächlich  mit seiner Physis zur Wehr und muss auch richtig böse einstecken. Er ist ein Instrument, das funktionieren muss. Notwendiges Übel für den Staat. Ersetze Geheimdienst durch Armee und es drängt sich der Vergleich zum Rambo II + III auf. Plus Bond-Girls natürlich.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2012)

Eigentlich interessiert mich James Bond nicht mehr wirklich, hab als Kind gerne die alten Streifen im Samstagabend-Programm gesehen. Nach dem Trailer für den neuen Bond hab ich tatsächlich ein wieder ein bisschen Lust ihn mir anzusehen ... aber ins Kino geh ich dafür bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Mothman (1. November 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Eigentlich interessiert mich James Bond nicht mehr wirklich, hab als Kind gerne die alten Streifen im Samstagabend-Programm gesehen. Nach dem Trailer für den neuen Bond hab ich tatsächlich ein wieder ein bisschen Lust ihn mir anzusehen ... aber ins Kino geh ich dafür bestimmt nicht.


Ich hab noch nie einen Bond im Kino gesehen. Alle erst später auf DVD oder im Free-TV. 
Wird sich jetzt auch nicht ändern, vermutlich. Aber der soll ja diesmal wirklich gut sein.


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2012)

Das gute ist ja auch wieder, das man einen Bond-Film und kein 08/15-Actionfilm gedreht hat


----------



## Maiernator (1. November 2012)

Ab die welt ist nicht genug habe ich alle Bond Teile im Kino gesehen und werde heute abend skyfall anschauen.
Graig ist an sich der präsentere Schauspieler als Brosnan, dafür fehlte ihm halt ein bisschen das Aussehen. Ausstrahlung hat er aber schon. Der letze Teil war zu weit weg von der Grundformel, mal sehen wie der neue so wird.
Mein Lieblings bond bis jetzt ist ja  der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt. Liegt wohl daran das ich ihn als Kind gesehen habe und Roger Moore ein sehr lustiger Vogel als Bond war


----------



## keth (1. November 2012)

Ich habe ihn gestern gesehen und war begeistert. Ein wirklich guter Bond-Film mit tollen Darstellern. Klar gibt es die ein oder andere bescheuerte Dialogzeile oder Actionszene, aber generell fand ich diesen Bond auf Höhe von Casino Royal. Wirklich gut fand ich das Weglassen von dämlichen Gadgets, wenn man da an die Brosnan-Bonds zurückdenkt, oje.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2012)

Spätestens in ein oder zwei Wochen werd ich ihn mir auch antun. Bereue es bis heute, Casino Royale und Quantum Trost nicht auf der Big Leinwand gesehen zu haben.


----------



## TheChicky (1. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Spätestens in ein oder zwei Wochen werd ich ihn mir auch antun. Bereue es bis heute, Casino Royale und Quantum Trost nicht auf der Big Leinwand gesehen zu haben.


 
Bei Quantum Trost brauchst du nix bereuen. Ich hab ihn im Kino gesehn und abgesehn davon, dass das kein James Bond sondern nur ein mittelmäßiger Actionfilm war hatte ich Kopfschmerzen von der unerträglichen Wackelkamera.

Hach, Goldfinger oder Man lebt nur zweimal, DAS waren halt noch Bonds...


----------



## Phone83 (1. November 2012)

ansichtssache welcher bond besser ist..ich mag keinen der alten bonds.


----------



## TheClayAllison (2. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Spätestens in ein oder zwei Wochen werd ich ihn mir auch antun. Bereue es bis heute, Casino Royale und Quantum Trost nicht auf der Big Leinwand gesehen zu haben.


 
Casino Royale und noch Quantum Trost! Herr Gott, schäm dich!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Casino Royale und noch Quantum Trost! Herr Gott, schäm dich!


 Konnte ja damals nicht ahnen, dass mir einer wie Craig mal echtes Interesse am Bond--Franchise entlocken könnte. Dieser ruppige, kaltschnäuzige Hund ist das grandiose Gegenstück zum aalglattem Pierce Brosnan.
Bin auch froh, dass Craig seine Drohung nicht wahrmacht und nach "Skyfall" aufhört. Es sollen noch mindestens 3 Filme mit ihm folgen.


----------



## Zooler (2. November 2012)

Der Titel des Artikels ist ja mal geil. Toller Einfall für Skyfall, Petra Fröhlich


----------



## TheClayAllison (2. November 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Bei Quantum Trost brauchst du nix bereuen. Ich hab ihn im Kino gesehn und abgesehn davon, dass das kein James Bond sondern nur ein mittelmäßiger Actionfilm war hatte ich Kopfschmerzen von der unerträglichen Wackelkamera.
> 
> Hach, Goldfinger oder Man lebt nur zweimal, DAS waren halt noch Bonds...


 
Wenn du auf Wackelkamera stehst dann schau dir mal "Bourne das Ultimatum" an, dagegen ist Quantum Obst nix  Aber vielleicht saßt du auch zu nah vor der Leinwand, daher mein Tipp: in der Mitte jener Sitzreihe Platz nehmen, die etwa den Beginn des letzten Drittels markiert (von der Leinwand aus gezählt), perfekto! Ich saß einmal wegen Sitzknappheit zu nah und danach nie wieder. Das ist einfach nur anstrengend für die Augen.


----------



## Anubis1 (2. November 2012)

Zooler schrieb:


> Der Titel des Artikels ist ja mal geil. Toller Einfall für Skyfall, Petra Fröhlich


 
Ich fand vor allem den letzten Satz der Einführung geistreich:

"Doch nach 2,5 Stunden Skyfall *sind wir eher geschüttelt als gerührt*,  denn natürlich geht's auch im neuen Bond ordentlich zur Sache [...]"


----------



## Zooler (2. November 2012)

Der ist mir auch aufgefallen, Anubis. Petra hat eine tolle Schreibe. Nur finde ich es wirklich ein Sakrileg, hier Mission impossible James Bond gegenüberzustellen. Der einzige wirkliche Konkurrent war für mich Jason Bourne. Ähnlich spannend, authentisch, atemberaubend. 

Ich fand ein Quantum Trost gut, Casino Royale ziemlich geil und Craig nach Connery den besten Bond.


----------



## Cpt-Buzz (2. November 2012)

Ich habe mir den neuen Bond angesehen und muss sagen er gefällt mir richtig gut. Gute Action, gute Darsteller (besonders Judi Dench) und gute Story.

Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt auf den nächsten Bond.

Im Vorfeld von Casino Royale war ich, wie viele andere auch, nicht sehr von Daniel Craig angetan. Vor allem da, meiner Meinung nach, Pierce Brosnan nach Sean Connery der beste Bonddarsteller ist. Nachdem ich aber Casino Royale gesehen hatte, hat Daniel Craig ihn abgelöst. Nach dem eher bescheidenen Quantum Trost hat er mit Skyfall seinen Platz wieder gerechtfertigt. Ich hoffe auch das noch viele Bonds mit Craig folgen werden.


----------



## Texer (2. November 2012)

Bin in der dritten Stunde nen paarmal eingepennt xD , muß ihn nochmal guggn, aber Anfang war ganz lustig (36h-"Arbeitstag").


----------



## ExCorZisssT (2. November 2012)

Bin einmal im Film für ca 1. Minute  eingepennt (hatte nicht geschlafen)
Hab jetzt nen Ohrwurm der am Anfang des Liedes spielt.
Ein ordentlicher Film , auch für Leute die James Bond-Filme nicht geguckt haben (wie ich)


----------



## LordCrash (5. November 2012)

Cpt-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den neuen Bond angesehen und muss sagen er gefällt mir richtig gut. Gute Action, gute Darsteller (besonders Judi Dench) und gute Story.


Gute Darsteller? Judi Denchs Leistung kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber Craig wirkt wieder mal so, als hätte er einen Gesichtskrampf. Schade nur, dass selbst deutlich schlechter bezahlte Schauspieler ein "ich bin ein zäher Hund" Gesicht deutlich besser drauf haben als Craig. Bardem spielt seinen Charakter recht gut. Er hat nur das Pech, das sein Charakter einfach völlig überzeichnet und damit ziemlich deplaziert wirkt (manchmal habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich noch in London bin oder schon in Gotham City.....). Die schauspielerischen Leistungen der Nebendarsteller (Moneypenny, Q, Bondgirl) sind durchschnittlich, nur Ralph Fiennes sticht heraus. Mit Frauen kann Bond bzw. Craig wohl auch nicht so richtig, da war ihm bisher jeder Bond überlegen außer vielleicht Lazenby. Gegen Connery und Brosnan landet Craig schauspielerisch keinen Stich. Mit Moore und Dalton kann er sich messen, allerdings sind die auch nicht die Referenz. 

Gute Story? Also da muss ich vehement widersprechen. Die Story ist ziemlich hanebüchen, selbst für einen Bondfilm. Zwar waren bisherige Bondstreifen auch nicht immer mit besonders nachvollziehbaren Stories gesegnet, diese waren dann wenigstens lustig, exotisch oder einfach "abgespact". Für die Craig-Ära haben die Produzenten realistischere Stories versprochen, die dem neuen 21. Jahrhundert gerecht werden sollen. Und was kommt dabei raus? Eine abstruse Story über einen persönlichen Rachefeldzug gegen eine Institution bzw. eine einzelne Person (die übrigens in Teilen von einem Brosnan-Streifen geklaut ist....) von einem Ex-Agenten (dessen Geschichte große Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Antagonisten eines anderen Brosnan-Streifens aufweist.....) statt einer intelligenten Geschichte über moderne Bedrohungen der zivilisierten Welt....Da waren alle vier Stories der Brosnan-Ära nachvollziehbarer und besser ausgearbeitet....

Gute Action? Es kracht zwar so einiges, aber der Streifen hat seine "AB 12" Freigabe schon redlich verdient. Keine harte visuelle Gewalt (obwohl der Film doch so realistisch sein soll...) und auf eine absolutes Minimum zusammengekürzte Liebesszenen......Da bot schon Die Hard bessere Actionszenen, um ehrlich zu sein. Irgendwie habe ich mir da mehr (nicht nur hier) vom neuen Bond versprochen.....


----------

